# Funny feet?



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a little buckling born a few hours ago. He's nursing act fine but his front feet worry me. Is this something he will grow out of?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It is selenium deficiency. Yes he will strengthen. Those are weak pasterns. 

Give both dam and kid and every other goat in your herd Selenium and Vitamin E supplements year round and especially during pregnancy.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Selenium and vitamin E. BOSE orally.
@SandyNubians @SalteyLove @toth boer goats @IHEARTGOATS


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's weird because he is the first newborn I have seen this in they have loose minerals available at all time and I give my mother's replenim during pregnancy so what could be causing the definicy? I use the sweetlix minerals.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Honey21 said:


> It's weird because he is the first newborn I have seen this in they have loose minerals available at all time and I give my mother's replenim during pregnancy so what could be causing the definicy? I use the sweetlix minerals.


Some animals just need more than others like with minerals. But you should go on and either give bOse or selinium/vit e gel now to the kid and everyone like salty said. BOse works much quicker but it has come from your vet. Most vets will sell you a bottle of it.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have the gel tonite I will have get that tomorrow can I give some replenim tonite. Will that help until in the morning when I can get some


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Honey21 said:


> I don't have the gel tonite I will have get that tomorrow can I give some replenim tonite. Will that help until in the morning when I can get some


I think i have seen that ok to do... @mariarose @ksalvagno @toth boer goats @SalteyLove. One of these lovlies will be able give you a definate answer here though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Replamin is a terrific option for you right now. Definitely called for, too.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Once I get the gel how often and what dosage do I give? I'm guessing I need to give the mother a higher dose than the rest? Will this effect how much milk she makes? She is a meat goat so she already doesn't have a big udder?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have given both kid and mother a dose hopefully tomorrow he will be a little more peppy


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Replamin is a terrific option for you right now. Definitely called for, too.


Thanks mariarose I keep it just for these occasions


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd give the mom a full dose every day for 3 days. The baby should get a pea sized dollop on your finger placed in his mouth, once a day for a week.

I actually prefer and use the Replamin over the selenium gel now.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I'd give the mom a full dose every day for 3 days. The baby should get a pea sized dollop on your finger placed in his mouth, once a day for a week.
> 
> I actually prefer and use the Replamin over the selenium gel now.


Since I already have the replamin would it be ok to just use it instead of the gel? Do u think I still need to go invest in it?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you are willing to use the Replamin instead, then I see nothing wrong with giving it a go. I prefer it as the first supplement, and then I move to others if they are still needed. This is because I like the ingredients and the fact that it has minerals that work together all in one dose.

But it's what you are comfortable with sticking to the normal supplementation, that is fine too. It's down to personal preference at this point. So long as they get some selenium, that's what really matters.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I can get the gel. I just want my little new arrival to be as healthy as he can. He may be herd sire one day. Will this effect her milk production? I can up her alfalfa ration if need be.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Does BOSS have selenium in it


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Giving needed minerals won't cut milk production.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Honey21 said:


> Does BOSS have selenium in it


Not enough to correct this.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Do they make selenium blocks. Now that I know I have a definicy I want to add a supplement with that to their diet?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.myhardwaresupply.com/st...2zU8vTDXwyNMMhz_ZwD_743bmciQVc8UaAlcmEALw_wcB

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/champions-choice-selenium-90-trace-mineral-block-50-lb

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/white-muscle-disease-in-sheep-and-goats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Stick with the Replamin, don't bother buying the Selenium/E gel. The Replamin has way more selenium than the gel. But additional vitamin E would not hurt (like human Vit E capsules)

How often during pregnancy are you giving Replamin and how much? 

Yes, selenium deficiency can lower milk production.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It will be instructive (right word?) to see some additional photos after the cure!

I have seen similar, always thought it was from being squeezed in the uterus. Mine all recovered by themselves. If it was bad, I supported the legs with a bandage, until they worked for walking.

Always nice to learn something new!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> It will be instructive (right word?) to see some additional photos after the cure!
> 
> I have seen similar, always thought it was from being squeezed in the uterus. Mine all recovered by themselves. If it was bad, I supported the legs with a bandage, until they worked for walking.
> 
> Always nice to learn something new!


Trollmor when I saw it I thought the same thing and he was walking so I didn't freak out.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Stick with the Replamin, don't bother buying the Selenium/E gel. The Replamin has way more selenium than the gel. But additional vitamin E would not hurt (like human Vit E capsules)
> 
> How often during pregnancy are you giving Replamin and how much?
> 
> Yes, selenium deficiency can lower milk production.


So just give a pea size for a week huh? And mom three days


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Honey21 said:


> So just give a pea size for a week huh? And mom three days


I give one dose when I confirm pregnancy. I give another at the four month Mark.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't enough to prevent deficiency. You would need to do it weekly throughout pregnancy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The selenium/vitamin E gel is meant to be given once a month. The shot, Bo-Se is given less frequently.

I have a loose mineral that is high in selenium, and a selenium salt block, I gave the gel weekly (supposed to be monthly but that wasn't enough) and I still had trouble giving enough selenium. 

So I say, give selenium much more regularly, now that you are aware there is a problem.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't enough to prevent deficiency. You would need to do it weekly throughout pregnancy.


I'm glad I know now. This clears alot of stuff up


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> It will be instructive (right word?)


Informative


----------

